# My Favorite



## the tinker (Sep 5, 2016)

This bike has been posted before in different slots here on the Cabe. I just have to post it again as it has got to be my favorite rider. 1939 Hawthorne 5 bar.  Complete wreck when I got it. A smooth  roadster rider now.

 

  and yes I straightened the crooked front wheel today.


----------



## Curtis Washington (Sep 6, 2016)

Interesting!


----------



## Jaypem (Sep 15, 2016)

Such a Solid, cool build!
I'm working a small Ganesh statue into a current build...I wonder if seeing this Tiki cruiser 
has subconsciously influenced me ??


----------

